# Erfahrung InLOGO & AKtron-IO



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einer günstigen SPS, die mehr als 24 Ein- und 20 Ausgänge und die Bauform einer LOGO hat,
bin ich auf InLogo gestoßen. In Verbindung mit AKtron-IO können 64 Ein- und 64 Ausgänge an eine LOGO angeschlossen werden.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Tschö Lars


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

Soll das für ein Privatprojekt sein oder im Industrieumfeld eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Soll das für ein Privatprojekt sein oder im Industrieumfeld eingesetzt werden?


Privat. AKtron-IO sind Bausätze aus der Arduino-Welt. Habe keine Fertiggeräte gefunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

Naja, die Preise für die Baugruppen sind ja ganz schön happig. 200€ für eine E/A Bausatz.


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

Wirklich günstig ist es nicht für einen Bausatz. Dafür bekommt man 32 EAs bei einer Breite von 6 TE.
Dafür müsste man 2 DM16 einsetzen mit 8 TE.

Danke die für deinen Tipp mit der Eaton EasyE4.
Kann deutlich mehr EAs als die LOGO. Aber wenn ich bei der LOGO Programmierung bleiben kann,
macht es AKtron-IO auch interessant für mich.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich bei der LOGO Programmierung bleiben kann,
> macht es AKtron-IO auch interessant für mich.


Warum? Im Prinzip ändert sich doch nichts an der Programmierung?
Oder brauchst Du LOG!-"Spezialfunktionen", die von der easySoft nicht angeboten werden?


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

deh0511 schrieb:


> Ich finde das ErweiterungModul interessant mir stellt sich nur die Frage (1) was ist wenn ich schon den maximal Ausbau mir logo Modulen erreicht habe ? Gehen immer noch die versprochenen Kanäle ?
> (2) wie spreche ich die Erweiterung an? Mit VB Adressen oder über Merker ?
> (3) wie zuverlässig Funktioniert es?
> (4) Eaton ist für mich keine Lösung deswegen arbeite ich seit über 20 Jahren mit der Logo ich werde mit Eaton nicht warm


(1) Über Kombination mit DMs habe ich nichts gefunden. Evtl. entfallen die?!?
(2) Analogregister siehe LSC Demo-Programm
(3) das sind die Erfahrungen nach denen ich u. a. frage ;-)


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Warum? Im Prinzip ändert sich doch nichts an der Programmierung?
> Oder brauchst Du LOG!-"Spezialfunktionen", die von der easySoft nicht angeboten werden?


Mit Easy habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber es ist doch bestimmt eine andere Programmierumgebung, in die man sich zumindest von der "Bedienung" her einarbeiten muss, oder?


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Mit Easy habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber es ist doch bestimmt eine andere Programmierumgebung, in die man sich zumindest von der "Bedienung" her einarbeiten muss, oder?


sicher, aber besonders komplex ist das nicht. Auf jeden Fall kein Grund auf ein System mit mehr E/As ohne gebastel zu verzichten.


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> sicher, aber besonders komplex ist das nicht. Auf jeden Fall kein Grund auf ein System mit mehr E/As ohne gebastel zu verzichten.


Ein bisschen gebastel für privat wäre für mich OK. In C könnte man das SPS-Programm selber schreiben und braucht dann auch keine LOGO mehr. Den Preis finde ich nicht so toll.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2022)

Na dann kauf es halt und berichte uns. Ich würde es nicht kaufen, auch nicht zum basteln.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Ein bisschen gebastel für privat wäre für mich OK.


Aber doch nicht zu Preisen, zu denen man auch Steuerungen ohne Gebastel kaufen kann?



Lars Vogel schrieb:


> In C könnte man das SPS-Programm selber schreiben


-



Lars Vogel schrieb:


> und braucht dann auch keine LOGO mehr.


Ja... Dann ist doch alles gut?



Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Den Preis finde ich nicht so toll.


Von der Easy oder von was?


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Von der Easy oder von was?


ne, den Preis von AKtron-IO. 200 € für ein Fertiggerät mit 32 EAs wäre toll.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nur, das C keine SPS-Sprache ist. C funktioniert ereignisgetriggert, SPS-Programmiersprachen Zyklusgetriggert.


Sorry, aber das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
Du darfst nicht Betriebssystem bzw. Framework mit der Programmiersprache verwechseln.


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nur, das C keine SPS-Sprache ist. C funktioniert ereignisgetriggert, SPS-Programmiersprachen Zyklusgetriggert.


Würde jetzt auch kein Programm in C schreiben wollen, wenn es mit der LOGO viel einfacher geht.
Die Möglichkeit es tun zu können weil die Firmware Open Source ist, ist interessant.


----------



## MFreiberger (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
> Du darfst nicht Betriebssystem bzw. Framework mit der Programmiersprache verwechseln.


Mea culpa.


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Mit Easy habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber es ist doch bestimmt eine andere Programmierumgebung, in die man sich zumindest von der "Bedienung" her einarbeiten muss, oder?


Hallo Lars ich komme aus dem Siemens Lager aus der S5 Zeit und benutze auch KNX an der Logo deswegen ist eaton raus ...


----------



## Lars Vogel (17 Oktober 2022)

Hallo deh0511,

KNX ist ein super Standard. Für meinen Geschmack für privat etwas viel Overhead.
Ist aber definitiv Ansichtssache. Easy E4 ist nach wie vor als Fertiglösung interessant.
Aktron-IO aber auch, wenn man keine Lötkolben-Phobie hat ;-)
Bei AKtron-IO können auch RS485-Module (die es bei ebay zuhauf gibt) in das Modul eingesetzt werden und über eine Buchse an der Rückseite via Flachband verbunden werden.
Ich werde mal die Seite "studieren". Das Ding kann ja immer mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

Bei solchen Exoten- und Bastellösung frag ich mich immer was passiert, wenn du - was keiner will - mal nicht mehr bist ...
So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer.
Logo gehört mittlerweile zur Ausbildung, da findet sich jemand.


----------



## GUNSAMS (17 Oktober 2022)

Das gefährliche bei dieser Bastellösung ist, das der Buswandler


nicht die Verriegelung hat, welche die Siemens Erweiterungsmodule und dies Teil ohne Gehäuse auf in eine 230V Logo gesteckt werden kann. Der Bus 230V ist nicht potenzialgetrennt.
Da reicht der Hinweis des Herstellers nicht aus, dass dies Teil nicht mit einer 230V Logo verwendet werden darf.


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Soo hae grade eine Antwort zu InLogo bekommen hier den Inhalt aus der Email

Guten Tag Herr 

herzlichen Dank für ihr Interesse und Ihre Fragen, die ich gerne beantworte.

Die Antworten habe ich in Ihre Nachricht eingefügt.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, zögern Sie bitte nicht, mich zu kontaktieren.



Beste Grüße,

Ich finde das ErweiterungModul interessant mir stellt sich nur die Frage
(1) was ist wenn ich schon den maximal Ausbau mit logo Modulen erreicht
habe ? Gehen immer noch die versprochenen Kanäle ?

*Unsere Angabe von 64 Ein- und 64 Ausgänge bezieht sich auf den EM-BUS ohne Siemens-Erweiterungsmodule.

Die AKtron-IO-Module sind nicht mehr "mechanisch" an die rechte Seite der Basismodule gebunden, weil sie über Flachbandleitung angeschlossen werden.*

(2) wie spreche ich die Erweiterung an? Mit VB Adressen oder über
Merker ?

*Weil es in LSC nicht möglich ist, Eingänge oberhalb von I24 und Ausgänge oberhalb von Q20 anzusprechen,

werden Register der Analognetzwerke verwendet, um auf 64 Ein- und 64 Ausgänge zu kommen.

Klinkt vielleicht im ersten Moment kompliziert, wenn Sie sich das Demo-Programm unter*





			https://aktron.de/downloads/Firmware/Siemens%20LSC/LOGO_128-IO_2021-10-28.zip
		




*ansehen möchten, werden Sie feststellen, dass es sehr einfach ist.

(Ohne zusätzliche Basismodule und ohne CMK2000)*


(3) wie zuverlässig Funktioniert es? Gewerbliche Nutzung

*Es ist zu 100% zuverlässig sofern Sie auf Hot-Plug verzichten.

Wir sprechen nicht den gewerblichen Bereich, sondern den DIY-Bereich an.*

Wie kommt ihr auf 16 in 16 out bei Siemens?

*Unsere Angabe bezieht sich auf die Erweiterungsmöglichkeit über den EM-BUS.

(Das Basismodul nicht mitgezählt)*


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei solchen Exoten- und Bastellösung frag ich mich immer was passiert, wenn du - was keiner will - mal nicht mehr bist ...
> So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer.
> Logo gehört mittlerweile zur Ausbildung, da findet sich jemand.


Logo ist mittlerweile ein wahlfach in der BBS ME in Hannover für Energieeletroniker in der Gebäudetechnik Was ich sehr schade finde Sagen unsere Azubis"

"Bei solchen Exoten- und Bastellösung frag ich mich immer was passiert, wenn du - was keiner will - mal nicht mehr bist ...
So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer."


Das haste sehr schön ausgedrückt


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2022)

deh0511 schrieb:


> Logo ist mittlerweile ein wahlfach in der BBS ME in Hannover für Energieeletroniker in der Gebäudetechnik Was ich sehr schade finde Sagen unsere Azubis"
> 
> "Bei solchen Exoten- und Bastellösung frag ich mich immer was passiert, wenn du - was keiner will - mal nicht mehr bist ...
> So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer."
> ...


Seitdem aus den Schlitzklopfern auch Elektroniker wurden, findet sich zumindest jemand, der KNX und / oder Logo beherrscht.

Ich hab bei mir die Basisfunktionen über einen Wago PFC100 und DALI umgesetzt. Da wird's schon kritischer.
Für das Spielzeug (Sonos, Regelthermostate, Telegram, Tasmota, ...) hab ich ioBroker auf einen Raspi. Das Zeug lässt sich rückstandsfrei entfernen.


----------



## deh0511 (17 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Seitdem aus den Schlitzklopfern auch Elektroniker wurden, findet sich zumindest jemand, der KNX und / oder Logo beherrscht.
> 
> Ich hab bei mir die Basisfunktionen über einen Wago PFC100 und DALI umgesetzt. Da wird's schon kritischer.
> Für das Spielzeug (Sonos, Regelthermostate, Telegram, Tasmota, ...) hab ich ioBroker auf einen Raspi. Das Zeug lässt sich rückstandsfrei entfernen.


Ich selber habe Den Energieanlagenelektroniker gelernt ist heute vom Inhalt ca. 4 Verschiedene Ausbildungen 
Und bin in der Gebäudetechnik als Service Techniker Da Tätig wir betreuen alles an Technik die in einem Gebäude vor kommt


----------



## Lars Vogel (18 Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen,

bin noch dabei mich einzulesen und hänge noch an der RFXtrx Firmware. Die Antwortemail von deh0511 ist dabei hilfreich.



Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer.
> ...


Also diese Aussage möchte ich relativieren.
Es stimmt insofern, dass du mit AKtron-IO nicht beim lokalen "Elektro Blitz" anrufen kannst und sagt "mein Licht geht nicht mehr". Der lokale Elektriker kann dir mit LOGO sehr wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen oder zumindest jemanden empfehlen.

AKtron-IO ist eine DIY-Sache, die du für dich, deine Familie oder evtl. Freunde/Verwandte einsetzt.
So wie ich es bis jetzt verstanden habe, ist AKtron-IO “nur” ein aufgemotztes Arduino Mega Board mit Arduino Bootloader, was um Eingangsschaltungen und Relais erweitert wurde.
Für die Installation und Inbetriebnahme sind keine Arduino Kenntnisse erforderlich, wenn du es einfach mit InLOGO verbindest
Wenn du jetzt noch (wegen evtl. Modifikationen) bei der Installation sicherstellt, dass ein oder mehrere Bekannte von dir sich mit Arduino auskennen, ist der Einsatz kein No-Go.
Die Arduino Community ist riesig!!!
Kritisch ist nur ein Lieferausfall der Hardware.

Werde mal ne Pros und Cons Liste zusammenstellen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Kritisch ist nur ein Lieferausfall der Hardware.


Nicht nur Ausfall der Lieferung sondern auch des Lieferanten.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Die Arduino Community ist riesig!!!
> Kritisch ist nur ein Lieferausfall der Hardware.



Ja klar die Community ist riesig ...
Wieviele davon kennt dein Partner / deine Partnerin persönlich wenn du nicht mehr bist?
Wieviele davon sind im Umkreis von 100km und sind bereit bei Problemen vorbei zu kommen?
Wieviele kennen sich mit Gebäudetechnik aus?

Frag mal nen Makler zum Thema Smarthome.
Der erzählt dir, dass sowas absolut wertmindernd für ein Haus ist.
KNX wird mittlerweile "akzeptiert".


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Frag mal nen Makler zum Thema Smarthome.
> Der erzählt dir, dass sowas absolut wertmindernd für ein Haus ist.


Für mich wäre der Einbau von diesen "Bastellösungen" auch eine wertmindernde Angelegenheit da man dies alles erst mal rausschmeißen müsste.


----------



## Lars Vogel (18 Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe das weitestgehend so wie ihr.

Mir war nur wichtig Aussagen wie

_"So en System beherrscht dann kein Anderer._"

zu relativieren.




Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Wieviele davon kennt dein Partner / deine Partnerin persönlich wenn du nicht mehr bist?
> ...


Zwei, aber sicher gibts auch Anwender die keinen kennen.
Es muss sich doch keiner Arduino-mäßig damit auskennen, wenn die Module nur als Erweiterungsmodule für die LOGO benutzt werden.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Frag mal nen Makler zum Thema Smarthome.
> Der erzählt dir, dass sowas absolut wertmindernd für ein Haus ist.


Dem möchte ich widersprechen.
Ich denke die meisten Makler werden es, wegen deren Provision, unabhängig vom System dem potentiellen Käufer mit dem Zauberwort "Smarthome" als Wertsteigerung verkaufen.
Aber hier driften wir vom technischen Thema ab.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für mich wäre der Einbau von diesen "Bastellösungen" auch eine wertmindernde Angelegenheit da man dies alles erst mal rausschmeißen müsste.


Echt jetzt? Ich würde ein System rausschmeißen, wenn ich feststelle, dass es unstabil läuft!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich würde ein System rausschmeißen, wenn ich feststelle, dass es unstabil läuft!


Und ich würde es sofort rausschmeißen und nicht erst den Moment abwarten wann es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Lars Vogel (23 Oktober 2022)

Habe hier die Pros und Cons die ich bis jetzt herausgefunden habe aufgelistet:

*PROS*
+ 50% mehr EAs pro Breite
+ 64 Ein- 64 Ausgänge am EM-BUS
+ steckbare Varianten verfügbar
+ muss nicht rechts von LOGO installiert werden
+ Arduino kompatibel
  (ist “nur” ein aufgemotztes Arduino Mega Board mit Arduino Bootloader)
+ riesige Arduino Community
+ Open Source Firmware
    AKtron-EM
    RFXtrx-EMU
    SPS
+ keine Arduino C Kenntnisse erforderlich, nur LSC
  (Module können aber müssen nicht geflasht/programmiert werden)
+ Zustände aller EAs an Display immer sichtbar
+ *1024 EAs!!!* mit RFXtrx-EMU Anbindung an Hausautomatisierung möglich
+ „Hutschienen“- BUS
+ RS485 integrierbar
+ Funkverbindung 250 m (1500 m) möglich

*CONS*
- Bausatz
- für gewerblichen Sektor ungeeignet
- für 230 V LOGO ungeeignet
- kein Standard
- was wenn „Integrator“ ausfällt?
- Lieferbeständigkeit?
- einige Analogregister werden für digitale EAs benutzt
- kein Ethernet
- kein Webserver


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> + *1024 EAs!!!* mit RFXtrx-EMU Anbindung an Hausautomatisierung möglich


Logo Steuerung und 1024 EA's, merkst du selber oder?


----------



## Heinileini (23 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Logo Steuerung und 1024 EA's, merkst du selber oder?


1024 EAs hat Lars unter AKtron-IO&Co-Pros aufgeführt, also unter LOGO!-Cons.
Hättest Du auch selber merken können, Michael.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> 1024 EAs hat Lars unter AKtron-IO&Co-Pros aufgeführt, also unter LOGO!-Cons.


Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was du mir sagen möchtest, Heinrich.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz, was du mir sagen möchtest, Heinrich.


Wahrscheinlich habe ich Dich schon nicht oder falsch verstanden, als Du schriebst ...


> Logo Steuerung und 1024 EA's, merkst du selber oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2022)

Ich meinte diese Sinnlosigkeit, 1024 E/A möglich mit Bastelmodulen.

In #1 hat der die Webseite verlinkt. Ein 64DE Modul*bausatz *kostet 400€ 1024 / 64 = 16.
16 * 400 € = 6400 € für den Maximalausbau einer Bastelsteuerung. Ein paar hunders Bastelstunden
noch drauf gerechnet. Eine 16DE Karte von Beckhoff in Industriequalität kostet <60€.

Dann noch folgende Aussage:


deh0511 schrieb:


> (3) wie zuverlässig Funktioniert es? Gewerbliche Nutzung
> 
> *Es ist zu 100% zuverlässig sofern Sie auf Hot-Plug verzichten.*


Zu 100% zuverlässig. Soso. Ein echtes Wundergerät.


----------



## Lars Vogel (23 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Logo Steuerung und 1024 EA's, merkst du selber oder?


1024 EAs mit* RFXtrx Firmware* um AKtron-IO mit der Hausautomatisierung zu verbinden.
Die LOGO ist dann natürlich raus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2022)

Wie gesagt, ich finde es uninteressant. Es ist eine Bastellösung und vom reinen E/A Preis sehr teuer.

Außerdem bekommt man die Hardware als Bausatz. Für den Preis kann ich bei Beckhoff günstiger einkaufen und das in Industriequalität. In einer Hausautomatisierung hat das Zeug aus meiner Sicht auch nichts verloren, es würde nur wertmindernd sein.


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 Oktober 2022)

Ich will ja niemandem etwas unterstellen ...

Aber mit kommt das Thema spanisch vor. Klingt reichlich nach Eigenwerbung ...


----------



## Lars Vogel (24 Oktober 2022)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem etwas unterstellen ...
> 
> Aber mit kommt das Thema spanisch vor. Klingt reichlich nach Eigenwerbung ...


Ne... weder Eigen- noch Fremdwerbung. Höchstens Werbung als "parte effectus". Das ist auch nicht spanisch


----------



## Lars Vogel (24 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> In #1 hat der die Webseite verlinkt. Ein 64DE Modul*bausatz *kostet 400€ 1024 / 64 = 16.
> 16 * 400 € = 6400 € für den Maximalausbau einer Bastelsteuerung. Ein paar hunders Bastelstunden
> noch drauf gerechnet. Eine 16DE Karte von Beckhoff in Industriequalität kostet <60€.


Welche Beckhoff 16DE Karte meinst du? Das ist doch eine reine digitale Eingangskarte, oder nicht?
Wenn ja, bisschen wenig Relaisausgänge, oder?
Wenn ja, Milchbrödchen-Rechnung. 

Die Bauform ist auch nicht die wonach ich suche.


----------



## dekuika (24 Oktober 2022)

Z.B. KL1819. DE-Karten sind eigentlich keine Relaiskarten. DE=Digitaleingang. Du kannst ja bei Dir zu Hause an Schnickschnack einbauen was Du magst, aber hier versammeln sich Leute, die sich Hauptberuflich mit IT beschäftigen. Bei uns laufen S5 seit 35 Jahren und Beckhoff-Klemmen seit 20 Jahren ohne Ausfälle. Ausnahme waren die Buscontroller BK3120, welche nach ca. 15 Jahren Dauerbetrieb den Geist aufgegeben haben. Auswechseln dauert etwa 2 Min. inclusive runter und rauffahren der Steuerung. Während Dein Techniker noch versucht, Deine Steuerung zu verstehen, sitzt der SPS-Techniker schon wieder im Auto. Ich gebe aber offen zu: es soll Leute geben, die sich zum Zweck des Zeittotschlagens mit allerlei absonderlichen Dingen befassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Wenn ja, bisschen wenig Relaisausgänge, oder?


Beckhoff 4'er Relaisklemme kostet <40€. Industriequalität, nix zusammenbasteln.

Wenn du so überzeugt bist, dann Kauf das Zeugs doch. Es hält dich niemand davon ab. Aber akzeptiere dass die Leute die hier jetzt geschrieben haben keinen Cent dafür ausgeben würden.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Wenn ja, bisschen wenig Relaisausgänge, oder?


Tja … Persönlich sind Relaisausgänge das letzte, das ich verbaue.
Ein Kurzschluss und ein Relais ist tot und damit hast Spass.
Deshalb verwende ich mit Transistorausgänge und separate Relais.
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Lars Vogel (24 Oktober 2022)

Also irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, falsch interpretiert zu werden. Muss wohl an mir liegen😄

Von den Modulen bin ich nicht so überzeugt, dass ich mir sie kaufen würde.
Ich möchte eine Alternative zur LOGO mit mehr EAs einsetzen.

*DeltaMikeAir*, du hast Eaton Easy E4 vorgeschlagen und das kommt aktuell für mich der Lösung am nächsten.
Beckhoff Relaiskarte fällt wegen der Bauform und zu wenig Schaltstrom <10 A raus .

Mit den Modulen habe ich mich letzte Woche beschäftigt und die Pros und Cons aufgelistet.
Die Pros haben auch ihren Reiz aber die Cons fallen auch für mich höher ins Gewicht.

Wie gesagt, wäre eine Supersache wenn es kein Bausatz und von einem "soliden" Hersteller wäre.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber akzeptiere dass die Leute die hier jetzt geschrieben haben keinen Cent dafür ausgeben würden.


Ne du, ich möchte auch niemanden überzeugen und lege nicht nahe das zu tun!?!
Wir haben Pros und Cons besprochen und sind jetzt damit durch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> *Wir* haben Pros und Cons besprochen und sind jetzt damit durch.


Nicht wir, du. Da sonst keiner Pro's feststellen konnte, ging es ja nur um Contra.

Aber gut, vielleicht findest du ja noch das passende System. Um was geht es überhaupt? Was hast du vor? Wie groß wird das Projekt ( wie viele EA? Visu? Bus? )?


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Oktober 2022)

> Tja … Persönlich sind Relaisausgänge das letzte, das ich verbaue.
> Ein Kurzschluss und ein Relais ist tot und damit hast Spass.
> Deshalb verwende ich mit Transistorausgänge und separate Relais.
> Aber jeder wie er mag.



Sehe ich genau so. Eine Karte mit Halbleiterausgang geht so gut wie nie kaputt (zumindest wenn man keinen Kurzschluss verursacht), bei einem Relais muss man früher oder später damit rechnen. Dann ist das Relais günstiger zu tauschen. Wenn man das richtige Relais hat, ist es auf einem Sockel gesteckt und superschnell zu wechseln (das kann dann auch der Dorfelektriker). Zudem kann ich bei einem separaten Relais passend zur Anwendung das Kontaktmaterial wählen, bei einer Relaiskarte eher nicht. Abgesehen davon ist mir wohler, wenn alles über 24V nicht in die Nähe der Steuerung kommt.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2022)

Schönes Beispiel zu den Relais:
Ich hab ne Handvoll geschaltete Steckdosen.
An einer ist ein alter Sharp LCD TV angesteckt.
Das Netzteil hat mir 2 Finder 16A-Relais zerlegt. 
Jetzt hängt ein Leistungsschütz davor und Ruhe ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemandem etwas unterstellen ...
> 
> Aber mit kommt das Thema spanisch vor. Klingt reichlich nach Eigenwerbung ...


Denke ich mittlerweile auch. Zumindest kommt das Thema in recht ähnlicher Form und mit den gleichen Links noch in anderen Foren vor. Und das alles in einem Zeitraum von einem Monat. Der Username ist natürlich immer anders.

Beispiel 1
Beispiel 2

Aber ist bestimmt nur ein ganz großer Zufall


----------



## Lars Vogel (25 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so. Eine Karte mit Halbleiterausgang geht so gut wie nie kaputt (zumindest wenn man keinen Kurzschluss verursacht), bei einem Relais muss man früher oder später damit rechnen. Dann ist das Relais günstiger zu tauschen. Wenn man das richtige Relais hat, ist es auf einem Sockel gesteckt und superschnell zu wechseln (das kann dann auch der Dorfelektriker). Zudem kann ich bei einem separaten Relais passend zur Anwendung das Kontaktmaterial wählen, bei einer Relaiskarte eher nicht. Abgesehen davon ist mir wohler, wenn alles über 24V nicht in die Nähe der Steuerung kommt.


OK, damit hast du den größten Wartungsluxus!

Ich brauche eine kompakte Bauform mit integrierten Relais wie bei der LOGO, EASY usw.
Auch mit dem Nachteil mal ein Lötkolben in die Hand zu nehmen.
Für Härtefälle macht ein externes Leistungsrelais Sinn.
Alle Relais in steckbarer Ausführung braucht schon ne Menge Platz. Wohl dem der es hat.


----------



## dekuika (25 Oktober 2022)

Wenn das Pferd totgeritten ist, sollte man absteigen. (Irgendein Indianerhäuptling)


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine kompakte Bauform mit integrierten Relais wie bei der LOGO, EASY usw.
> Auch mit dem Nachteil mal ein Lötkolben in die Hand zu nehmen.
> Für Härtefälle macht ein externes Leistungsrelais Sinn.



Ich hab mir mal das Datenblatt der in der Erweiterungsplatine verbauten Relais angeschaut.
10A bei ohmscher Belastung. Wenn man sowas für billige Rolladenantriebe (Kondensatormotor mit Endschaltern als Endstopps), dann kann man da recht schnell zum Lötkolben greifen. Und da ja (wenn ich es richtig sehe) nur die Schließerkontakte rausgeführt sind, kann man die Kontakte auch nicht gegeneinander verriegeln. Klebt also ein Relais, dann knallt's beim Umschalten auf die andere Richtung.

Deshalb eben externe Relais


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Oktober 2022)

> Alle Relais in steckbarer Ausführung braucht schon ne Menge Platz. Wohl dem der es hat.



Also das komische Modul hat eine Tiefe von 59, meins (mit 16A) hat 54 ab Vorderkante Hutschiene


----------



## Lars Vogel (25 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas für billige Rolladenantriebe (Kondensatormotor mit Endschaltern als Endstopps), dann kann man da recht schnell zum Lötkolben greifen. Und da ja (wenn ich es richtig sehe) nur die Schließerkontakte rausgeführt sind, kann man die Kontakte auch nicht gegeneinander verriegeln. Klebt also ein Relais, dann knallt's beim Umschalten auf die andere Richtung.


Hmm.. da ist was dran.


----------



## Lars Vogel (25 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber gut, vielleicht findest du ja noch das passende System. Um was geht es überhaupt? Was hast du vor? Wie groß wird das Projekt ( wie viele EA? Visu? Bus? )?


Also, aktuell 62 Ein und 58 Relaisausgänge (Tendenz steigend😄)
Bus für Geräte untereinander Easy <-> Easy brauche ich aktuell nicht.
Alle Leitungen werden zu einer Unterverteilung gelegt.
evtl für irgendwann später Visu über IO-Broker, Home Assisant, Openhab oder sowas.

Easy-e4 würde passen und kann Modbus.

Über Modbus sollte man eine Webvisualisierung über IO-Broker usw anschließen können. (kurz gegoogelt)


----------



## Lars Vogel (25 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Also das komische Modul hat eine Tiefe von 59, meins (mit 16A) hat 54 ab Vorderkante Hutschiene


Moment, was hast du jetzt womit verglichen? Ab Vorderkante Hutschiene sind doch LOGO, EASY, AKtronIO gleich hoch bzw. 5 mm weniger tief.
In Summe brauchen Steuerungen mit Eingängen und externen Relais (sagen wie 1:1) doch mehr Platz, als die oben genannten.
Was benutzt du?


----------



## Blockmove (25 Oktober 2022)

Ich hab bei mir eine Wago-SPS verbaut.
In den Zimmern sind zumeist Gira Tastsensor 2 24V ( https://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=653059 )
D.h. für davon 6 Eingänge und 6 Ausgänge.
Die Rollo's werden über Ausgänge und Finder-Relais geschaltet.
Beleuchtung überwiegend über DALI.
Als Gateway zu SONOS, WLED, Tasmota, Homematic dient ioBroker auf einem Raspi 4.
Das ganze Zeug ist jetzt seit zig Jahren aktiv.

Würde ich es heute nochmal machen, dann würde ich überwiegend auf KNX setzen.
Eine SPS wird aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nicht mehr benötigt.
Für die Komfortfunktionen, Spielereien und die Visu würde ich nach wie vor einem Raspi und ioBroker verwenden.
ioBroker und auch der Raspi haben mittlerweile eine Stabilität erreicht, die mich selbst positiv überrascht.
Gab es früher öfters noch Probleme mit zerschossenen SD-Karten, läuft das Zeug mittlerweile problemlos.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Oktober 2022)

> Was benutzt du?


Seit gut 15 Jahren läuft da eine 750-841 pro Stockwerk, Vorteil der Wago ist die feingranulare Zusammensetzung von Digitalen E/As, Analogen E/As und Sonderklemmen (RS232, RS485....). Damals waren die 8er Klemmen aktuell, d.h. umgerechnet 1,5mm Breite pro Ausgang, dazu natürlich das externe Relais. Aktuell wären die 16er Klemmen, d.h. 0,75mm Breite pro Ausgang.
Defekte bis jetzt: ein 24 Volt Netzteil, zwei Relais, wobei das beides Mal das gleiche war und beim zweite Mal durch eines mit anderem Kontaktmaterial ersetzt wurde. Seither ist Ruhe.

Kann die Bastelsteuerung eigentlich auch RS232/485?


----------



## Lars Vogel (25 Oktober 2022)

*@ Blockmove
@ Oberchefe*
OK, das ist fett. Wago ist eine andere Liga. Ich schätze das System-Preis/EAs-Verhältnis (Relais 10A) ist bei LOGO, Easy, Aktron zwar besser, aber unterm Strich bekommt man dann aber doch weniger.
Bis jetzt überlege ich noch an Easy und der Vorteil mit den externen Relais möchte ich auch nicht unterschätzen.
An Wago würde ich mich nicht rantrauen. Ist sicher nicht mal eben. Einarbeiten in Easy ist bestimmt Aufwand genug. 



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Kann die Bastelsteuerung eigentlich auch RS232/485?


RS232: Jein. Serielle Schnittstelle auf TTL-Level
RS485: Ja


----------



## Plan_B (26 Oktober 2022)

Easy hab ich, gerade bei komplexeren Sachen, nicht so positiv im Gedächtnis.

Alles, was mit einer Logo nicht oder nicht gut umsetzbar war, hab ich dann direkt auf eine Kleinsteuerung mit Codesys V2 bzw. Twincat2 gepackt.

Mittlerweile hat es in diesem Forum und bei YT soviele Beiträge dazu - ich würde sagen, die Einstiegshürde ist so hoch nicht.
Heut würd ich die 3er Version nehmen.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Oktober 2022)

@Lars Vogel 
Ich persönlich finde den Einstieg in Codesys als nicht sonderlich schwer.
Ein Projekt mit dieser Anzahl von E/As, wie Du es vor hast, möchte ich persönlich weder mit Logo noch mit Easy umsetzen.
Logo Programmierung ist für mich ein Graus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Also, aktuell 62 Ein und 58 Relaisausgänge (Tendenz steigend😄)


Dann sind Logo und Easy doch sowieso die letzte Wahl.


----------



## dekuika (26 Oktober 2022)

Ich würde für solche Projekte Beckhoff oder Wago bevorzugen. Aber mich fragt ja keiner.


----------



## Lars Vogel (26 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> ... Aber mich fragt ja keiner.


Du sag mal, welche SPSen würdest du für solche Projekte bevorzugen? ;-)

Ne, Spaß bei Seite. Welche steckbaren Relais benutzt ihr?


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Oktober 2022)

steckbar:
Wago 788-304
Wago 788-354

nicht steckbar für kleine Lasten:
Wago 859-304
oder Finder Serie 38 (steckbar)


----------



## Lars Vogel (27 Oktober 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir eine Wago-SPS verbaut.
> In den Zimmern sind zumeist Gira Tastsensor 2 24V ( https://katalog.gira.de/de_DE/datenblatt.html?id=653059 )
> D.h. für davon 6 Eingänge und 6 Ausgänge.
> Die Rollo's werden über Ausgänge und Finder-Relais geschaltet.
> ...


Hört sich gut an. Ehrlich gesagt sehr gut! Gute Info, das der Raspberry Pi so stabil ist.
Mit brummt der Schädel!
Von LOGO->Aktron->Easy->WAGO!
Hab gegoogelt und YT. Da brauche ich Wochen um mich einzuarbeiten, wo dann doch Monate draus werden ;-)
Und einen größeren Schaltschrank. Haben wollen ja, realisieren, puh!

@Oberchefe
Danke für die Info mit den Relais. Externe Relais gefallen mir immer besser.

Werde mich ins Selbststudium verabschieden ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2022)

@Lars Vogel 
Wenn du so wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast, dass du Wochen brauchst, dann nimm KNX.
Dann hast du eine funktionierende Basis.
Das Spielzeug (Visu, Alexa, …) kannst du nachher draufsetzen


----------



## Lars Vogel (28 Oktober 2022)

Boah, ne... habe mir dir Programmiersoftware für KNX auf YT angesehen. Die ist ja schrecklich!
Da gefällt mir die für Wago viel besser. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
FUP ist auch ähnlich wie bei der LOGO.


----------



## Lars Vogel (28 Oktober 2022)

@ Blockmove
hast du die Wago via Modbus mit Raspi/ioBroker verbunden?


----------



## hucki (28 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Boah, ne... habe mir dir Programmiersoftware für KNX auf YT angesehen.


Bei KNX wird doch gar nix programmiert, sondern nur parametriert.
😜


----------



## Lars Vogel (28 Oktober 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Bei KNX wird doch gar nix programmiert, sondern nur parametriert.
> 😜


Hmm... ich habe gesehen, wie die Logik programmiert wurde. Die Logik hätte ich gern als SPS und nicht im Raspi. Weil die Visu/ioBroker Geschichte später dazukommen würde.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Oktober 2022)

Lars Vogel schrieb:


> Boah, ne... habe mir dir Programmiersoftware für KNX auf YT angesehen. Die ist ja schrecklich!
> Da gefällt mir die für Wago viel besser. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> FUP ist auch ähnlich wie bei der LOGO.



Wie war der Ikea - Slogan: Wohnst du noch oder lebst du schon.
Und so ist‘s halt mit KNX-Software auch. 
Bis du mit Wago deine Bausteine programmiert hast, bist du mit KNX schon fertig.
Ausserdem ist KNX ein dezentrales System. Bei Wago brauchst du öfters einen Stopp und die Bude ist dunkel.


----------



## Lars Vogel (28 Oktober 2022)

Neues Thema


----------



## dekuika (29 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> steckbar:
> Wago 788-304
> Wago 788-354
> 
> ...


Finder Serie 46 (Steckbar) Imho zuverlässiger als Serie 38


----------

